# Doppelstart von Firefox verhindern?

## michel7

Ist es möglich den Doppelstart von z.B. Firefox zu unterbinden? Und zwar passiert es mir ab und zu dass ich mich verklicke und aus Verstehen auf Firefox noch mal klicke wenn es bereits läuft. Und es wird halt noch eine Firefoxinstanz gestartet und das möchte ich verhindern. So eine Art Überprüfung - wenn die Anwendung schon läuft dann soll keine 2te Instanz gestartet werden.

----------

## Vortex375

Welche Version von firefox benutzt du? Mein firefox öffnet nämlich standardmäßig nie eine zweite Instanz, sondern schickt stattdessen der bereits laufenden Instanz den Befehl, ein neues Fenster zu öffnen.

Ich hab: www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.4

----------

## michel7

Ich habe 2.0.0.4

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Mein firefox öffnet nämlich standardmäßig nie eine zweite Instanz, sondern schickt stattdessen der bereits laufenden Instanz den Befehl, ein neues Fenster zu öffnen.

 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Firefox dazu zu bringen eine weitere Instanz zu öffnen?

Manchmal fände ich das ab einer gewissen Anzahl Tabs ganz praktisch, weil es mir doch von Zeit zu Zeit passiert, das er abstürzt. So wäre dann wenigstens nur eine Instanz weg.

----------

## AROK

Hi,

mein firefox startet immer eine neue Instanz. Ich denke das wird wohl in about:config irgendwo einstellbar sein. Hab allerdings auf die schnelle nichts darin gefunden.

Gruß

AROK

----------

## michel7

So hier die Lösung ...

```
MOZILLA_NEWTYPE=tab /usr/bin/firefox %U
```

----------

